# Foros Acerca del Foro Críticas y Sugerencias  Colaboración para mejorar el foro

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Quiero comunicarles que Agrofórum.pe es un proyecto nuevo, y que como tal, puede y debe tener muchos errores para nuestros usuarios.  
Por eso, les pido su colaboración para que este proyecto se convierta en algo positivo para el agricultor peruano, y para la agricultura de nuestro país en general.  
Como dice el slogan, queremos que esto sirva como una herramienta más para Uds. Y para ello, necesitamos de la ayuda de todos para diseñar un foro útil, bien estructurado y fácil de usar. 
No dejen de criticar y de enviar sus sugerencias, que entre todos podemos hacer algo mejor. 
Yo, por lo pronto, estoy instalando distintas aplicaciones para implementar el foro... 
Ya les estaré informando para que le saquen provecho. 
Muchas gracias y saludosTemas similares: ¿Cómo suscribirse a los distintos temas del foro para no perderlos? Artículo: Cofinanciarán hasta con US$ 300,000 proyectos para mejorar competitividad de agroexportaciones Damnificados de terremoto en Ica instalan piscigranja de tilapias para mejorar ingresos Artículo: Minag apoya a alpaqueros con S/. 26 millones para mejorar su producción FORO INTERNACIONAL: PRODUCTIVIDAD AGRICOLA-Un desafío para América Latina

----------


## consultagro

Hola Benjamín.
Excelente fuente de información. Observo que el sistema está muy lento. Anteriormente ingresando al Forum no he tenido este inconveniente. Bueno ojalá se pueda corregir. 
Saludos. 
CONSULTAGRO Ingenieros

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Consultagro: 
Me parece que la demora se puede deber a una congestión en la red o tal vez a la conexión que utilizas, porque yo estoy navegando rápido. 
Es verdad que en otras computadoras demora un poco más, pero me imagino que es por la velocidad de conexión. Por ejemplo, he notado que el Internet inalámbrico es más lento para navegar. 
De todas formas voy a estar al tanto de eso, a ver si lo puedo mejorar. 
Gracias por tu opinión y saludos

----------


## BERNABE FLORES RAMOS

Se deberia hacer mas investigacion en lo referente a cuando aplicar el agua de riego a los cultivos.hay metodos como utilizando los bloques de yeso,los tensiometros o la sonda de neutrones radioactivos,pero bien es cierto que todo estos instrumentos un agricultor comun y corriente no los puede utilizar,es por eso q mi sugerencia seria calibrar un instrumento de facil manejo para el agricultor y que lo pueda adquirir a precios baratos y asi pueda aplicar el agua de riego a su cultivo.este trabajo yo lo estuve haciendo alla por los años de 1983 al 1985 en el plan piloto-provincia de san amrcos -cajamarca,por el pepmi,pero no se llego a concluir,existian algunas limitaciones.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Bernabé: 
Agradezco tus opiniones y sugerencias para mejorar el foro. 
Coincido contigo en que falta tratar temas más técnicos, como los distintos métodos de riego que se pueden utilizar para desarrollar cultivos rentables, pero el principal problema es que los que administramos el foro, sabemos poco de estos temas técnicos.  
Nosotros somos comunicadores y la idea de AgroFórum.pe salió porque estoy rodeado de familia dedicada a la agricultura, sin embargo no cuento con su debido apoyo para que el foro se convierta en una herramienta iformática útil para los agricultores del Perú. 
Lo ideal sería que yo fuera Ingeniero Agrónomo para brindar asistencia técnica a quienes la necesitan, o para opinar acerca de los temas que generen debate en el campo, pero no me gusta hablar sin saber. 
Por eso, te quería proponer que inicies algún tema de riego en la sección de Procesos, para que des tu valioso punto de vista al respecto y para ver si otros usuarios tienen algo que opinar o preguntar acerca de tu tema. 
Si bien no soy agricultor, soy conciente del problema de agua que vive el país hoy en día, y es por eso que creo que sería muy importante para AgroFórum.pe y para los agricultores que recién empiezan, escuchar tus opiniones e ideas al respecto para tratar de encontrar una solución eficiente al problema. 
Por eso te pido por favor, que todo tema de riego que quieras tocar, lo publiques en el foro Procesos para que otros usuarios puedan encontrar tus mensajes sobre le tema. 
Te dejo algunos enlaces de videos que hicimos sobre el tema del agua, por si te interesan:  https://www.agroforum.pe/galeria-de-fotos-y-videos/ves-ley-de-aguas-1036/ https://www.agroforum.pe/galeria-de-fotos-y-videos/ves-agua-y-privatizacion-165/ https://www.agroforum.pe/galeria-de-fotos-y-videos/ves-reforma-del-agua-96/ 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## davidoc

Hola bcilloniz 
Bueno te doy una recomendación en el aspecto visual de la pagina, actualmente estoy haciendo la pagina de mi empresa por lo que utilizo el sistema Joomla es un portal prediseñado ademas es gratis, a mi parecer es muy útil, te dejo el link y el demo. 
Demo : http://demo.joomla.org/1.5/ 
Joomla : http://www.joomla.org/ 
Joomla Spanish : http://www.joomlaspanish.org/

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola davidoc: 
Te agradezco el dato porque me puede servir en un futuro para otras páginas que tengo en mente. 
AgroFórum.pe también utiliza un sistema parecido (VBulletin), que es un software prediseñado para implementar foros de manera rápida y a un costo muy accesible. 
En cuanto al aspecto visual de la página, te prometo que voy a hacer algunos cambios en algún tiempo. Lo que pasa es que no es muy fácil personalizar el diseño, si no conces muy bien el funcionamiento del programa. 
Por suerte pude contar con la ayuda de Ing. de Sistemas que trabaja con nosotros, que hizo posible que AgroFórum.pe esté en Internet. 
Dentro de poco voy a acomodar el diseño del foro para dejar espacio para avisos publicitarios en uno de los lados; pero en general, los foros nos son grandes obras de arte, porque su verdadera función es la de permitir el intercambio de opniones de manera virtual. 
Espero que en algún tiempo, los avisos publicitarios le den algo más de vida a la página. 
De todas formas, muy buena la información que me pasaste y la tendré en cuenta para otros proyectos de internet que tengo en mente. 
Muchas gracias por las sugerencias y suerte con tus cultivos.

----------


## VICTORCAMDEL

Amigo  cilloniz 
se  perdio e n el espacio 
ojala  recobre  sus  brios  y  continue  en el foro....... 
Saludos

----------


## davidoc

Hola bcilloniz 
Que tal como te va, bueno te escribo para felicitarte por como va creciendo el foro, me encanta la nueva presentación  la combinación de colores que le das  muestra al foro con mucho más vida, espero que sigas para adelante. 
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola bcilloniz 
> Que tal como te va, bueno te escribo para felicitarte por como va creciendo el foro, me encanta la nueva presentación la combinación de colores que le das muestra al foro con mucho más vida, espero que sigas para adelante. 
> Saludos 
> David Ortiz C.

 Muchas gracias por tus palabras de aliento David. La verdad es que estamos haciendo un esfuerzo constante para mejorar la página, con el objetivo de brindarles una mejor herramienta informática a todos nuestros usuarios; pero créeme que todavía falta mucho. Lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que nos esforzamos todos los días por hacer de *AgroFórum.pe*, una página útil para ustedes. 
Como te habrás dado cuenta, hemos actualizado el software del foro y ahora trae algunas novedades más (que sí me parecieron intersantes para innnovar), pero recién nos estamos acostumbrandonos a las nuevas opciones del sistema; e incluso tenemos algunos problemillas que esperamos pronto solucionar. 
Te agradezco nuevamente tus palabras, y ya sabes que este espacio está abierto para hacer sugerencias o críticas al portal, con vistas a mejorarlo para ustedes y para los que recién nos conocen. 
Todavía tengo algunas dudas, y seguramente pronto les estaré haciendo una consultas para seguir mejorando. 
Saludos y muchas gracias de nuevo.

----------


## owo

saludos bcilloniz
primero queda felicitarte x tu gran iniciativa al crear un foro sobre agricultura
realmente noce mucho de agricultura , pero las ganas de entrarle a este campo no me faltan
ya desde ahora ..gracias x todo lo que vaya aprender del foro 
como retribucion aportare mi mayor esfuerso para un buen funcionamiento del foro

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> saludos bcilloniz
> primero queda felicitarte x tu gran iniciativa al crear un foro sobre agricultura
> realmente noce mucho de agricultura , pero las ganas de entrarle a este campo no me faltan
> ya desde ahora ..gracias x todo lo que vaya aprender del foro 
> como retribucion aportare mi mayor esfuerso para un buen funcionamiento del foro

  
Estimado owo: 
Muchas gracias por el comentario  :Smile: , y qué bueno que hayas dado a parar aquí en AgroFórum.pe, ya que es precisamente a personas como tú, que un foro como éste puede ser de gran utilidad para aprender sobre agricultura. 
Te cuento que tenemos recién 2 años de vida, y esperamos poder seguir creciendo como lo hemos venido haciendo hasta ahora. Si bien el crecimiento ha sido notable, creo que aún falta mucho camino por recorrer para llegar a ser un foro como me lo imagino, o uno como en los que me inspiré para hacer éste: www.todoautos.com.pe y www.forosperu.net; así que cuento con tu participación para fomentar el intercambio libre y gratuito de información agropecuaria entre los que allí se desenvuelven. 
Espero que le puedas sacar el mayor provecho a este portal, y ya sabes que estoy para ayudarte si lo que me pides está dentro de mis posibilidades. 
Saludos, bienvenido y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:  
Bruno

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Sr. Bruno: 
Ante todo permitame felicitarlo por su decidida acción en la promoción del agro.  
Respecto al Foro, me parece interesante lo que se ha venido haciendo. En la lógica de implementar mejoras y retroalimentar el foro, me permito hacer lagunas sugerencias desde mi modesto punto de vista.  *1. Segmentar usuarios:*  
Algunos usuarios entran al foro por información , por ejemplo de precios (para lo cual podría estar el enlace con el link de precios del MINAG por ejemplo). Otros buscan información sobre mercados , otros sobre costos de producción  y otro grupo información técnica (manuales de cultivo por ejemplo).  Entonces sería bueno que al entrar al Foro, uno pueda tener la facilidad de direccionar su búsqueda y poder acceder a esa base de datos. 
2. *Eventos y cursos:* 
Este espacio es muy importante diferenciarlo, ya que en todas partes del país, el fortalecimiento de capacidades es una de las prioridades en el sector (vuelvo a insistir en el tema de los enlaces y links debidamente visualizados).  *3. Invitación a temas de discusión:* 
Por ejmplo, se puede elaborar un cronograma de temas de discusión que permitan generar acuerdos y consensos, que se traduzcan en propuestas de nuevas políticas. (Eso se llama incidencia política). Es importante que se capitalice el conocimiento y bagaje personal e institucional y que este sea un referente que sustente el planteamiento de políticas innovadoras. Para ello se puede inivtar anticipadamente a los miembros del FORUM a participar en mesas temáticas virtuales durante determinados momentos. Ello permitiría poder ir sistematizando opiniones.  
Como le mencioné Sr. Bruno , son algunas opiniones desde mi percepción, pero debo reiterar que el Foro me ha sido de mucha utilidad, pues sigo recogiendo mucha experiencia e información de utilidad y estaré llano ayudar en lo que pueda conb la humildad de una persona que sirve al agro. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
MSC (c) GERENCIA SOCIAL DE PROYECTOS
CENTRO GLOBAL PARA EL DESARROLLO Y LA DEMOCRACIA
989155793

----------


## lcoaguilap

saludos bcilloniz 
Se me ocurre que podria ubicarse informacion que se genera en universidades y que permanecen sin que nadie las utilice, y se puedan publicar sus resumenes, de pronto esta puede resultar util para algunos. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Bruno: 
> Ante todo permitame felicitarlo por su decidida acción en la promoción del agro.  
> Respecto al Foro, me parece interesante lo que se ha venido haciendo. En la lógica de implementar mejoras y retroalimentar el foro, me permito hacer lagunas sugerencias desde mi modesto punto de vista.  *1. Segmentar usuarios:*  
> Algunos usuarios entran al foro por información , por ejemplo de precios (para lo cual podría estar el enlace con el link de precios del MINAG por ejemplo). Otros buscan información sobre mercados , otros sobre costos de producción y otro grupo información técnica (manuales de cultivo por ejemplo). Entonces sería bueno que al entrar al Foro, uno pueda tener la facilidad de direccionar su búsqueda y poder acceder a esa base de datos. 
> 2. *Eventos y cursos:* 
> Este espacio es muy importante diferenciarlo, ya que en todas partes del país, el fortalecimiento de capacidades es una de las prioridades en el sector (vuelvo a insistir en el tema de los enlaces y links debidamente visualizados).  *3. Invitación a temas de discusión:* 
> Por ejmplo, se puede elaborar un cronograma de temas de discusión que permitan generar acuerdos y consensos, que se traduzcan en propuestas de nuevas políticas. (Eso se llama incidencia política). Es importante que se capitalice el conocimiento y bagaje personal e institucional y que este sea un referente que sustente el planteamiento de políticas innovadoras. Para ello se puede inivtar anticipadamente a los miembros del FORUM a participar en mesas temáticas virtuales durante determinados momentos. Ello permitiría poder ir sistematizando opiniones.  
> Como le mencioné Sr. Bruno , son algunas opiniones desde mi percepción, pero debo reiterar que el Foro me ha sido de mucha utilidad, pues sigo recogiendo mucha experiencia e información de utilidad y estaré llano ayudar en lo que pueda conb la humildad de una persona que sirve al agro. 
> Saludos cordiales 
> ...

 Estimado Angelo:  
Muchas gracias por tomarte un tiempo para dar algunas sugerencias para mejorar este foro, ya que la idea es que sea lo más útil posible para todos. 
Con respecto a tus propuestas, te respondo acerca de la primera; y las otras te las respondo junto con la respuesta a icoaguilap -más abajo-. 
Si bien creo entener lo que me sugieres, no es del todo factible para mí hacer lo que propones. Me parece una muy buena idea que exista un enlace para que puedan revisar precios, y tal vez pueda colocar un enlace en la barra del menú para direccionarlos a la página de precios del MINAG; pero no puedo colocar enlaces o botones que no direccionen a alguna parte, o que estén vacíos de contenido. Tal vez podría crear los enlaces y direccionarlos a los mismos foros -como en el caso de Eventos-, pero no sé si pueda hacerlo con los demás puntos. Al respecto, aprovecho en contarles que existe una opción de *"Calendario"* donde también pueden publicar los eventos a realizarse en el Perú y el resto del mundo. 
Lo que sí puedo modificar con más facilidad es la estructura del foro, es decir, que podría agregar, quitar o modificar los foros que existen, que es donde actualmente se ubican los distintos temas; así que tal vez me puedan plantear distintas alternativas para ver si hacemos algún cambio a la estructura que tenemos actualmente, y así incluir los puntos que mencionas. 
Sin embargo, le comento que los temas siempre se van a cruzar y a veces será difícil definir en qué foro ubicarlos; por lo que les sugiero utilizar la *"Búsqueda Avanzada"* para tratar de encontrar información sobre el tema que están buscando. 
Finalmente -sobre este punto- contarle que los foros se caracterizan principalmente porque gran parte del contenido éstos, ha sido creado y publicado por los mismos usuarios, por lo que es tarea de todos nosotros aportar con información nueva y útil cada vez que podamos, para que aquí se puedan encontrar discusiones de precios, manuales de cultivo, trabajos universitarios, etc, etc. Es decir, que en escencia este foro se diferencia de un típico "portal" pues depende de cada uno de nosotros hacer que esta página cuente con toda la información necesaria para la gente involucrada en agricultura; y para ello, sólo se necesita muuucha participación y ganas de ayudar -como bien lo hace Ud.- para que la información útil vaya creciendo con cada día que pasa. 
No sé si me dejé entender Angelo... Espero que algo, pero como te digo, podría modificar la estructura del foro -y no tanto la del Menú- para que ustedes puedan acceder más fácilmente a la información que buscan.  
Espero sugerencias, y ten en cuenta que puedo crear también sub foros dentro de cada foro... para ver si te ocurre alguna estuctura más completa o sencilla de utilizar.   

> saludos bcilloniz 
> Se me ocurre que podria ubicarse informacion que se genera en universidades y que permanecen sin que nadie las utilice, y se puedan publicar sus resumenes, de pronto esta puede resultar util para algunos. 
> Saludos

  
Estimado icoaguilap: 
Muchas gracias también por la sugerencia; y aprovecho para responder también sobre las demás sugerencias del Ing. Soto. 
Tanto lo que mencionó Angelo, como lo que tú mencionas, es una excelente idea; y es precisamente hacia donde apunta AgroFórum.pe. 
Este foro pretende ser una plataforma de contactos y una especie de "Biblioteca Virtual", para precisamente contribuir con el desarrollo de nuestra agricultura y de nuestros agricultores. En ese sentido, yo estoy plenamente dispuesto a fomentar grupos o temas de discusión para tratar de influenciar de alguna manera el rumbo que nuestros políticos nos obligan a seguir, así que es cuestión de que ustedes -los técnicos o ingenieros- me ayuden a proponer dichos temas de discusión para hacer las convocatorias respetivas enviando un correo a todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe y difundiendo bien esta iniciativa a través del foro mismo para captar más interesados. 
Sin embrago -y vuelvo a lo que mencionaba en la respuesta a Angelo- depende de todos nosotros hacer las covocatorias respectivas, así como también depende de nostros publicar cuanto estudio, investigación o manual de cultivo encontremos disponibles para compartir, y así enriquecer este foro con información que nos sirva todos. Y es por eso que yo siempre pido -y se los pido a ustedes también- que me ayuden a fomentar el intercambio libre y gratuito de información agropecuaria a través de esta página web, y eso significa aportar con lo que cada uno pueda. 
Por eso, discutamos sobre precios, publiquemos manuales de cultivo, tesis o investigaciones, anunciemos distintos eventos, compartamos tips, etc, etc; para que este foro se convierta en _"Tu agro-herramienta virtual"._ 
Espero la colaboración de todos en este aspecto, y espero sugerencias para ver si creen que amerita un cambio a la estructura del foro para que sea más fácil ubicar y econtrar los temas que aquí se publican. 
Saludos y muchas gracias a los dos por su ayuda y su participación aquí en AgroFórum.pe 
Bruno

----------


## benjamin jara

Soy nuevo en el foro, y por fin logre ahora si entrar plenamente en el. Me parece  que esto ira para adelante con fuerza y mas brios con una nuevo gobierno que realmente le de la importancia que tiene la agricultura, al haber demostrado que los peruanos podemos producir en el desierto donde antes solo dominaba la arena y el calor.
Creo que seria bueno que este foro de oportunidad a todos aquellos que quieren proponer ideas para el crecimiento del Peru, porque somos muchos los profesionales que hemos trabajado por mucho tiempo en ello y algunos nos encontramos el el extranjero, y anoramos aportar algo mas para nuestra patria...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Soy nuevo en el foro, y por fin logre ahora si entrar plenamente en el. Me parece  que esto ira para adelante con fuerza y mas brios con una nuevo gobierno que realmente le de la importancia que tiene la agricultura, al haber demostrado que los peruanos podemos producir en el desierto donde antes solo dominaba la arena y el calor.
> Creo que seria bueno que este foro de oportunidad a todos aquellos que quieren proponer ideas para el crecimiento del Peru, porque somos muchos los profesionales que hemos trabajado por mucho tiempo en ello y algunos nos encontramos el el extranjero, y anoramos aportar algo mas para nuestra patria...

 Estimado Benjamín: 
Bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe... :Smile:  
Con respecto a tu sugerencia, decirte que no hace falta que ni lo sugieras  :Stick Out Tongue: ; y es que este foro ha sido creado para que cada uno de los usuarios registrados pueda proponer cuantas ideas tenga en la cabeza, en favor de nuestra agricultura. Por eso, te invito -desde ya- a compartir todo tu conocimiento y experiencia en este rubro, para que todos podamos aprender de ello y podamos intercambiar ideas contigo al respecto. 
Te comento que soy conciente de todo lo bueno que puede ofrecer un foro como éste para fomentar el desarrollo de la agricultura en el Perú, pero creo que más depende de nosotros -que del Estado- para que consolide como una herramienta de aprendizaje, comercialización, opinión, crítica y debate sobre los diversos temas relevantes para la agricultura del Perú. 
Finalmente, decirte que este foro está a tu completa disposición para que tu sugerencia se haga realidad. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Siguiendo las recomendaciones del Ing. Angelo Soto y de otros usuarios también, he agregado un enlace en el menú principal *(Precios)* para que los derive al Sistema de Precios y Abastecimientos (SISAP) del Ministerio de Agricultura del Perú, para que los productores e interesados puedan estar bien informados sobre los precios que se están pagando diariamente en los principales mercados mayoristas de Lima y provincias. 
Espero les sea de ayuda el enlace... 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno considero que ya es hora de que por lo menos tengas algo de merchandaising : 
* Polos de agroforum.
* Gorros de agroforum.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno considero que ya es hora de que por lo menos tengas algo de merchandaising : 
> * Polos de agroforum.
> * Gorros de agroforum.

 Gracias Carlos por la sugerencia... Efectivamente el merchandising sería beneficioso para seguir dando a conocer la página web y para seguir posicionándonos en el mercado como un medio digital de agricultura y agronegocios, que permite el intercambio de información entre sus usuarios registrados. 
Ya estamos percibiendo mayores ingresos por publicidad, y sería bueno que podamos repartir polos y gorras, pero creo que debo hacerlo de manera gratuita. Más bien lo que sí necesitaría de ustedes, es que repartan esos polos o gorras entre los mismos agricultores, pues a mí me interesa especialmente que ellos sepan de nuestra existencia. 
Obviamente, todas las donaciones que pueda recibir para mandar a hacer el merchandising serían bienvenidas, porque no es que seamos un medio super rentable, pues no me concentro mucho en vender publicidad; y por lo general, los ingresos por este rubro llegan solos, gracias al buen trabajo que venimos haciendo entre todos los que participamos aquí, que le está permitiendo a AgroFórum, ser cada vez más un medio conocido. 
Voy a hacer las cotizaciones respectivas, y veré si puedo hacer una pequeña inversión en merchandising, porque al final esa plata regresa con usuarios registrados -que son mi verdadero activo y mi capital de trabajo-. 
Muchas gracias y saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal, te manifiesto que cada vez que hago una ponencia o charla técnica les hablo de agroforum tanto a los productores como los universitarios. 
Encuentra en BIOFERTIL un aliado para hacer en conjunto polos y gorras con nuestros respectivos logos. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Secundo la moción.....

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Agroplaza.com.pe

Estimado: 
Quisiera contactarme contigo para un tema en específico, te pedería por favor me escribas aaraujo@agrobanco.com.pe 
La institución en la que trabajo al igual que tu tenemos en común el deseo de dinamizar el mercado agropecuario, por ello te escribo, te agradeceré la atención.

----------


## lugarte

Hola Bruno, ahoraa que recién entro a usar smartphone, creo que sería conveniente tener la versión de la página para este tipo de aparatos. Así cualquier cosa que vemos en campo le podemos tomar una foto o comentar en el momento; antes que se pierda la idea o inquietud.  
Gracias y adelante

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola lugarte, te agradezco la sugerencia, porque sí sería más cómodo si el diseño se pudiera adaptar a las medidas de los teléfonos inteligentes para no estar creciendo la pantalla para poder leer o seleccionar opciones. Voy a hacer las consultas para saber si este tipo de foros tienen diseños responsivos que podamos implementar, porque no lo sé aún; pero lo tendré en cuenta si es que no es muy complicado de implementar. 
Saludos y gracias nuevamente.  :Smile:

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno, cuando uno crea un tema nuevo aparece : CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por bcilloniz; es tu creación pero cuando un usuario postea último en la lista aparece CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por kscastaneda.... 
El tema es que cuando posteo algo en un tema por ejemplo el de Maralfalfa de ALPER si yo soy el ultimo; en la lista principal aparece Maralfalfa por kscastaneda y la gente me comienza a llamar para comprar y logico debo explicarles lo que ocurre y derivarlo con Alper y asi en otros temas... 
A ver si en vez que aparezca el ultimo que aporta mejor aparece solo el creador del tema para evitar confusiones. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, cuando uno crea un tema nuevo aparece : CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por bcilloniz; es tu creación pero cuando un usuario postea último en la lista aparece CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por kscastaneda.... 
> El tema es que cuando posteo algo en un tema por ejemplo el de Maralfalfa de ALPER si yo soy el ultimo; en la lista principal aparece Maralfalfa por kscastaneda y la gente me comienza a llamar para comprar y logico debo explicarles lo que ocurre y derivarlo con Alper y asi en otros temas... 
> A ver si en vez que aparezca el ultimo que aporta mejor aparece solo el creador del tema para evitar confusiones. 
> Saludos,

 Gracias Carlos por la observación. Voy a ver si lo podemos solucionar a la brevedad, para que no suceda lo que me comentas. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, cuando uno crea un tema nuevo aparece : CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por bcilloniz; es tu creación pero cuando un usuario postea último en la lista aparece CRITICAS Y SUGERENCIAS por kscastaneda.... 
> El tema es que cuando posteo algo en un tema por ejemplo el de Maralfalfa de ALPER si yo soy el ultimo; en la lista principal aparece Maralfalfa por kscastaneda y la gente me comienza a llamar para comprar y logico debo explicarles lo que ocurre y derivarlo con Alper y asi en otros temas... 
> A ver si en vez que aparezca el ultimo que aporta mejor aparece solo el creador del tema para evitar confusiones. 
> Saludos,

 Hola Carlos, ahora estuve viendo el problema que me comentabas, pero me acabo de percatar que lo que sucede es que los usuarios aún no comprenden la diferencia entre un autor de un tema, y alguien que ha respondido ese mismo tema. Ese problema espero se vaya diluyendo con el tiempo, cuando los usuarios estén más acostumbrados a este tipo de foros, pero por el momento no se trata de un error en la programación. 
Estamos viendo la posibilidad de que aparezca una ventana donde figuren los datos del autor de tema, pero nada asegura que no te llamen a ti o a otro usuario por error, si tu respuesta es la última del tema (aunque no debería suceder si entieneden la dinámica de un foro virtual como AgroFórum). Como comprenderás, una opción es quitar los datos de contacto de tu firma, pero no sé si prefieras eso. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Ok, Bruno; te comento que ahora me estan ubicando mucho más pero ahora hecha la aclaración para asesorías y para elaborarles planes de inversión de sus cultivos. 
Estamos en contacto.

----------

